# Egg tumbling



## mikendiane (Dec 18, 2009)

Is there any info out there on how to use a egg tumbler ?
i've tried twice and the eggs keep getting a fungus and float to the top.


----------



## fisher king (Mar 30, 2006)

What in particular do you have questions about. I'm no long-time pro but I've had some success with Peacocks and now with my P. nyrerei.


----------



## fisher king (Mar 30, 2006)

I just reread your question and realized that maybe you are focusing on the eggs and not the tumbler itself.

Some eggs just wither away and die, either because they were not fertilized or just got fungus and rotted. It happens. The most important thing is to immediately remove any eggs that pick up fungus.

What I have noticed is that bad eggs are the ones that get fungus.


----------

